# Setup Torque 8.0



## Luis72 (13. Juni 2007)

*TORQUE 8.0 2007*

Damit man untereinander Federeinstellungs-Erfahrungen austauschen kann:

Eigengewicht: 82 kg +Rucksack

Lyrik: 
Zugstufe 4 Klicks
Low-speed = 4 Klicks
High-speed = 4 Klicks

ISX-6:
Hauptzylinder = 140 Psi
Piggyzylinder = 140 Psi
Zugstufe = 11 Klicks

Bei den folgenden drei Einstellungen hab ich noch keinen Plan, ob das Unfug ist, oder passt (wäre froh für Tips)
Grosses Rotes Rad an Piggyzylinder auf Stufe 1
Low-speed (rot) = 4 Klicks
High-speed (schwarz) = 6 Klicks

MfG 
Luis


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juni 2007)

Gibt's ja schon längst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229010&page=19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raphi78 (13. Juni 2007)

ob da nicht nicht eher "Setup Torque 2007" besser wär?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2007)

Eigengewicht: 73 kg + Rucksack

Lyrik: 
Zugstufe 5 Klicks
Low-speed = 2 Klicks
High-speed = 2 Klicks

ISX-6: 
Hauptzylinder = 110 Psi
Piggyzylinder = 65 Psi (laut BA 50-70% vom Körpergewicht, nur in welcher Einheit? Hab mal bar genommen)
Zugstufe = 2 Klicks
Grosses Rotes Rad an Piggyzylinder auf Stufe 2
Low-speed (rot) =  ist bei mir nicht gerastert 
High-speed (schwarz) = 2 Klicks

am Dämpfer scheints aber nicht zu passen, nimmt zwar jedes Schlagloch super geil weg, aber er nutzt schon für kleine Sachen (unter 1meter ins Flat) nen ganzen Haufen Hub aus..


----------



## Luis72 (15. Juni 2007)

Ja, Lowspeed ist bei mir auch nicht gerastert, leider.

Ich hatte zuerst auch nur ca. 90 PSI im Hauptzylinder vom Dämpfer, aber wie du schon sagst, kommt man da bei kleinen Sprüngen schon ans Limit.
Deswegen habe ich inzwischen 140 PSI reingetan.

Gruss
Luis


----------



## Lasse (15. Juni 2007)

Low-Speed ist nicht gerastert, ist halt so.

Mein setup: 

Hauptkammer 140 Psi
Piggy 100 Psi
Highspeed Druckstufe 10 Klicks
Lowspeed offen
Bottom Out auf Stufe vier


----------



## Luis72 (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Lasse, 

wieviel wiegst du denn ?

MfG
Luis

PS.: ist Ist der Dämpfer bei BottomOut  4 progessiver? was bewirkt das? Habs noch net rausgefunden


----------



## Moonshaker (15. Juni 2007)

Hauptkammer 170 Psi
Piggy 155 Psi
Highspeed Druckstufe 9 Klicks
Lowspeed offen
Bottom Out auf Stufe 3

Bei 85kg Körpergewicht.

MooN


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

So Leute,
wollte eben nochmal ein bisschen mein Fahrwerk einstellen, aber irgendwie ist das ganze ein ziemliches Rätsel für mich. Erst nochmal alles aufgedreht, überall ein bisschen mehr Luft rein (SAG bei etwa 25%) und dann wie man es ja überall liest im sitzen einen Bordstein runter gefahren. Sollte dann max. einmal nachfedern, wenn überhaupt tut es das max. wenn alles offen ist. Also an nen kleinen Drop (1,10m in ne ebene Wiese) gegangen. Bisschen Anlauf, runter, wieder hochgefahren und geguckt. Vorne und hinten Kabelbinder/Gummiring bis 2mm/5mm vor Anschlag. Die Gabel hat nur etwas über 10% SAG bei meinem Gewicht (73kg) und der Feder die da drin ist (Standart 70-82kg). Trotzdem nutzt die Gabel den kompletten Federweg für einen nicht wirklich großen Sprung. Ist das jetzt normal und die schlägt deswegen trotzdem nicht gleich durch wenn ich höher springe oder sollte da noch ein bisschen mehr an reserve stehen bleiben? 
Hab dann einfach mal klick für klick die Druckstufen zugedreht um zu schaun obs dann evt. nicht so weit einfedert. Dem ist nicht so. 
Ist mein erstes Bike dieser Federwegsklasse, bitte da also mal um kurze Beratung ob das normal ist oder ob ich mir die 100kg+ Feder einbauen sollte wenn ich höher als nen Meter springen will


----------



## Luis72 (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Crazy-Racer,

kann dir leider beim Einstellen vom isx-6 nicht helfen, warte selber auf Rat.
Bei der Lyrik jedoch habe ich ja die nächsthärtere Feder drin (82-91 kg) und die wirkt im ersten Moment zwar als ob sie zu hart wäre (Sag nur 20%) aber sie ist trotzdem gut ansprechend und nach einem Sprung waren da noch gut 4 cm Spiel bis zum Limit. 
Das war aber kein Drop ins Flat sondern eher ein kleiner Sprung (ca. 80cm hoch und 3 m weit), mehr habe ich mich mit meinem momentanen Kreuzweh nicht getraut...

MfG
Luis


----------



## markus89 (15. Juni 2007)

ich habe zwar direkt im laden ein Torque "FR" 8.0 bestellt, aber der mitarbeiter, der mich beraten hat, meinte, ich sollte die stahlfeder für 70-80kg nehmen bei ca 70kg gewicht.er hatte das fr 8 schon selber im bikepark gefahren und meinte, dass man auch höhere drops machen kann, ohne angst zu haben, dass die gabel gleich durchschlägt.ich hab das dann auch so bei der bestellung angegeben.
mfg

ps: würde mich glaube auch nicht trauen, an höhere drops mit dem gewissen dran zu gehen, dass die gabel durschlagen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Juni 2007)

Ich denke die härtere Feder ist nichts für mich (73kg, jetzt schon nur 11% SAG).
Andererseits sind 130cm ins Flat natürlich auch nicht wenig. Werde das jetzt so lassen (was bleibt mir auch anderes übrig) und erst mal die Trails abfahren. Solangs sie nicht unangenehm anstößt sollte das ja keine Problem sein.
Den Dämpfer habe ich jetzt der Gabel angepasst, 140psi Hauptkammer und 110psi im Piggy, habe damit etwa 13% SAG


----------



## Lasse (16. Juni 2007)

Grundsätzlich solltet ihr zwischen Federweg ausnutzen und Durchschlagen unterscheiden. Federweg sollte idealerweise bei jeder Tour ausgenutzt werden. Wenn der höchste Drop auf der Tour 1,3 Meter ins Flat ist, dann also bitte da. Wenn er höher ist, dann da. Sprünge ins Flat sagen aber wenig aus - da walten enorme Kräfte. Ein 3-Meter-Drop in eine Schräge nutzt nicht soviel Federweg wie bei einem Meter ins Flat.

Der ISX-6 fühlt sich bei langsamer Fahrt eher zäh an, ich dachte auch erst, ich müßte die Zugstufe ganz offen fahren, mitllerweile fahre ich sie mit 5 Klicks. Der Bottom out verändert die Endprogression durch Verkleinerung der Luftkammer. Vier ist straffster Durchschlagschutz.

Das Canyon arbeitet linear. Je nach Fahrstil und Gelände kann man nur über den Dämpfer ein straffes oder softes Fahrwerk realisieren mit viel oder weniger Endprogression. Wer aggressiv fährt, darf natürlich nicht zu soft abstimmen. Die Slopestyle-Pros fahre brettharte Abstimmungen.

Ich wiege 69 Kilo, fahre eher aggressiv und nutze meinen Federweg auf meinen Touren regelmäßig und oft aus. Der Unterschied zum Torque 06 ist aber, daß man fast nie einen harten Durchschlag produziert, sondern eben nur einen maximale Hubausnutzung. Ideal, finde ich.

Die Gabel schlägt bei mir nur bei hohen Drops mit stumpfer Landung durch. Wenn sie das nicht täte, würde ich auf dem Rest der Tour vermutlich nur 80mm Federweg nutzen. Ich fahre die Standardfeder.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

Wenns Wetter passt werd ich morgen die erste Richtige Tour unternehmen, da kann ich ja mal schauen wie mir das so passt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2007)

So, wie erhofft war das Wetter gut und ich bin heute die erste richtige Runde damit gefahren. Der Hinterbau ist so schon ganz ok, schön schluckfreudig. Nur die Gabel macht mir noch so meine Gedanken, bei Wurzelteppichen oder Steinigen Passagen werde ich deutlich mehr durchgeschüttelt als ich erwartet habe und trotzdem ist sie bei zwei Sprüngen hart am Federwegsende angeschlagen.
Mal schaun ob man da mit den Einstellrädchen was drehen kann.
Ansonsten, geiles Bike, fährt und fliegt sich prima


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. Juni 2007)

Soo
Dämpfer ist jetzt bei 140psi Hauptkammer 100psi piggy.
Zugstufe bei 12clicks, highspeed ein drittel zu und lowspeed ebenfalls. So habe ich bei meinem Flat-test-drop noch etwa 10mm Resthub, das sollte reichen um auch höher hinaus zu kommen. 
Die Gabel hingegen macht mir etwas sorgen, wärend ich mit den Druckstufen am Dämpfer deutlich spürbar was verstellen kann ist es bei der Gabel kein Unterschied ob ich die Highspeed und/oder Lowspeed ganz offen oder ganz zu habe. Nur wenn die Lowspeed ganz zu ist zischt sie beim einfedern. Das macht sie sonst nicht.
Ich habe ja die Vermutung das da einfach zu wenig Öl drin ist...


----------



## Deleted 76369 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute auch mein T8 bekommen und "zusammengebaut" - alles super, bis auf das ich mit dem Dämpfer gar nicht klar komme.
Ist mein erstes Fully (bin früher [vor 8Jahren] nur Dual Slalom und Trial mim 14" Hardtail gefahren )

Hab im Hauptzyl. 160 Psi im Piggie 150. Das macht bei meine 105kg 20 - 25% SAG.
So jetzt fahre ich los um komm mir schon beim ersten Antritt vor als würde ich fast den vollen Federweg nützen. Das ganze Ding schaukelt wie nochmal was.
Dann fahre ich schnell 2 min. auf der Straße, nen Bordstein runter...nix wildes und der Dämpfer nimmt schon so ziemlich alles an Federweg in Anspruch -> siehe Bild.

Keine Ahnung - kann ich da noch mehr PSI reinpumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76369 (22. Juni 2007)

Kann mir auch nochmal evtl. wer die genaue Funtkion des Piggies erklären (ausser Druckstufe) - ist der nicht auch irgendwie diese SPV-Plattform?
Was genau kann ich mit dem roten Rad von 1 - 4 einstellen?

Danke vorab.

Grüße aus MUC


----------



## Moonshaker (23. Juni 2007)

Naja 160 psi im Piggy find ich bei 105 kg Kampfgewicht zuwenig. Ich hab mit 85 170psi und im Piggy 160 psi.

Bei piggy das SPV rädchen auf 4 ist es auf sehr fein eingestellt, mag ich z.b. net so.

Du kannst den Hauptzylinder soviel ich grad auswendig weiß bis 300 psi voll blasen. 
Wo bei dir der gummiring steht ist auch schon fast 100% Hubausnutzung. Der Dämpfer ist extrem schwer zum einstellen und das Manual dafür kannst echt wegwerfen. ich fahr das Tfr 8 seit 4 wochen und bin auch noch nicht 100% zufrieden. Aber testen testen testen testen 

MooN


----------



## Lasse (23. Juni 2007)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Dann fahre ich schnell 2 min. auf der Straße, nen Bordstein runter...nix wildes und der Dämpfer nimmt schon so ziemlich alles an Federweg in Anspruch -> siehe Bild.
> 
> Keine Ahnung - kann ich da noch mehr PSI reinpumpen?



Der Dämpfer hat 70mm Hub. Auf dem Bild hast du etwa 50mm Hub genutzt. Ich würde erstmal über die Hauptkammer den Sag einstellen 20 - 25% und dann solange Druck in den Piggy bis es nicht mehr wippt (beim Treten im Sitzen). Zusätzlich teste doch mal den Einfluß der Low-Speed-Druckstufe. Im Wiegetritt kannst du es nicht ganz abstellen, weil die Plattform zu schwach ist. 

Ich fahre immer auf Endanschlagsposition 4.

@ivo343: Der Druck im Piggy beeinflußt die Plattform - wenn auch geringer als beim SPV-System früher. Das Drehrädchen beeinflußt die Endprogression.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (23. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten @ Moonshaker und Lasse - bin zwar schon mal schlauer, aber:

Hatte komischerweise mit den 160 Psi im Hauptzyliner die 20 - 25 % Sag - wenn ich jetzt 200 PSI reinknall - dann hab ich hab überhaupt keine SAG mehr oder?   
(Oder ich mess echt Schmarrn - glaub ich aber nicht, da ich einmal über den Gummiring und einmal mit nem Spezl über das Auge-zu-Auge Prinzip gemessen hab....)
Aber wie kann ich bei 105kg und 160psi im Haupt 20/25% Sag haben - Moonshaker, dann musst Du doch 170 psi bei 85kg mit max. 10/15SAG fahren - das wär ja schon Marathoneinstellung !??

Ihr seht ich bin verwirrt  )

Bin heut in MUC den Olyberg rauf - beim letzten Stück (recht steil) musst ich aus`m Sattel und das war echt kein Spass mehr, unfahrbar vor Wippen...

Werd auf alle Fälle mal den Piggy komplett voll machen . wobei ja mehr als 175psi da nicht zugelassen sind....

Tröstet mich schon mal das Ihr auch keine 100%igen Einstellungen findet

@Lasse: Stufe 4 am Piggy - heisst dann maximale Härte/Durchschlagsschutz geg. Ende hin.

Sorry für die Flut an fragen - hoffe das ich mal in nem anderen Bereich helfen kann...


----------



## Moonshaker (24. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mit meinen PSI idealen Sag.

Nicht die ganze schwarze Fläche des Dämpfers ist der gesamte Hub des Dämpfers. Um den Hub optisch zu sehen musst einfach ganze LUFT rauslassen.

mfg MooN


----------



## Lasse (25. Juni 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Nicht die ganze schwarze Fläche des Dämpfers ist der gesamte Hub des Dämpfers.



Bei mir schon  



IVO343 schrieb:


> @Lasse: Stufe 4 am Piggy - heisst dann maximale Härte/Durchschlagsschutz geg. Ende hin.



Korrekt



IVO343 schrieb:


> Hatte komischerweise mit den 160 Psi im Hauptzyliner die 20 - 25 % Sag - wenn ich jetzt 200 PSI reinknall - dann hab ich hab überhaupt keine SAG mehr oder?



Der Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter beeinflußt Ansprechverhalten UND Sag. Du solltest mal weniger Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter und mehr im Hauptbehälter testen und wie gesagt: LS-Druckstufe.


----------



## markus89 (29. Juni 2007)

ich fahre jetzt auch die standardfeder bei 69kg gewicht.. bei der rechnung im paket stand unten, dass bei meinem gewicht kein optitune benötigt wird und darunter noch viele grüße von dem mitarbeiter(Simon Ohs), der mir das erst anders empfohlen hat.
bin darüber jetzt auch ganz glücklich , da drops ja in bikeparks oder wo anderes fast nie direkt ins flat gehen.
regnet leider gerade , werde aber sobald es geht erstmal probefahrten machen und dämpfer und gabel einstellen.

mfg markus


----------



## fitze (4. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt auch mal rumkonfiguriert. Der Dämpferkolben geht bei mir auch komplett rein:






Macht dann einen Hub von 55 mm. Mit meinen Einstellungen habe ich einen SAG von 12 mm, also ca. 20%

Gewicht:           74 kg plus Ausrüstung
Hauptkammer:    145 psi
Piggy:               135 psi
Zugstufe:          7 klicks
Durchschlag:      3 Stufe
Low Druckstufe:  17 klicks
High Druckstufe:  40%

Lyrik:
Zugstufe:            6 klicks
Low Druckstufe:   8 klicks
High Druckstufe:   6 klicks

Ehrlich gesagt komme ich aber mit der Zugstufe nicht klar. Ich merke weder bei Gabel noch bei Dämpfer irgendwelche Unterschiede beim einstellen. Egal ob LS oder HS. Wie macht ihr das? Bzw. wie merkt ihr was?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Augus1328 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi Tobi,

bei meiner Lyrik funktioniert die LS u. HS auch nicht richtig. LS solltest Du bereits im Stand merken, HS nur beim Fahren. Ist ein typisches RS Problem.
Meine geht am Ende der Saison wieder zu Sport Import. Jetzt bin ich erstmal froh, daß ich Sie nach dem Tausch 2-Step/u-turn wieder hab u. fahren kann.

Klassikerfred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242611

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Luis72 (5. Juli 2007)

Zitat: "Ehrlich gesagt komme ich aber mit der Zugstufe nicht klar. Ich merke weder bei Gabel noch bei Dämpfer irgendwelche Unterschiede beim einstellen. Egal ob LS oder HS. Wie macht ihr das? Bzw. wie merkt ihr was? Gruß Tobi"

Bist du sicher, dass du Zugstufe meintest? 
Die ist nämlich am leichtesten spürbar, vorne wie auch beim Dämpfer.
Mich wundert, dass du bei der Lyrik nur 6 (bei mir 13) und beim Dämpfer nur 7 (bei mir 11) Zugstufe hast...
Bei der Low und Highspeed tu ich mir hingegen auch schwer, Bei der Lyrik merke ich gar keinen Unterschied, beim Dämpfer eher noch, muss aber auch noch experimentieren. 
Da er bei langsamer Fahrt eher bockig reagiert, überleg ich mir die Lowspeed ganz offen zu lassen, vielleicht hilfts...

MfG
Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybumbler (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Hört sich vielleicht blöd an aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Piggy-Zylinder mit Luft befülle? Ich finde da kein Ventil.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Luis72 (5. Juli 2007)

Hi Jürgen,

ist nicht blöd, aber gut versteckt 
Das Piggy-Ventil ist unter der roten Abdeckung, da wo du 1 bis 4 einstellen kannst... Einfach die kleine rote vordere Abdeckung abschrauben

MfG
Luis


----------



## Billybumbler (5. Juli 2007)

Danke!

So ungefähr habe ich mir das schon gedacht, hab mich nur nicht getraut daran rumzufummeln, dazu ist schließlich meine freundin da!

Danke und Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Luis72 (5. Juli 2007)

Gern geschehen.

*schmunzel*  - glaube aber kaum, dass die Freundin 3 bar verträgt und dass du auf ihr über die Bettkante springen kannst ;-)

MfG
Luis


----------



## Billybumbler (5. Juli 2007)

.....leider nicht!


----------



## Luis72 (5. Juli 2007)

Hi,
wie viel vermutet, liegt der Grund der nicht einstellbaren Low- & Highspeed an der Lyrik wohl am zu niedrigen Ölstand:

Zitat aus Technik forum:
"neues von der (lyrik coil uturn)-Ölstands-Front. Hab grad mein 5er-Öl per Post bekommen und gleich mal die Dämpfereinheit aufgemacht. Siehe da, 80ml Öl waren drin. wow. gleich mal die vorgeschriebenen 112ml rein. gute arbeit sram. und echt(!) gute arbeit forum "

Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen, wie man das Ding aufmacht...

MfG
Luis


----------



## fitze (5. Juli 2007)

@Luis: Jo, ich mein natürlich die Druckstufe. Sorry.

Das mit dem Öl hab ich auch schonmal gelesen. müsste man sich mal ansehen. Welches Öl braucht man da?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Augus1328 (5. Juli 2007)

@Fitze: 5er Gabelöl, gibt`s z.B. beim Motorrad Polo...

@Louis: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2007%20RockShox%20Technical%20Manual%20Rev%20B1.pdf

Ich tausch morgen abend das Gabelöl aus.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## fitze (5. Juli 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> @Fitze: 5er Gabelöl, gibt`s z.B. beim Motorrad Polo...
> 
> @Louis: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2007%20RockShox%20Technical%20Manual%20Rev%20B1.pdf
> 
> ...



Dann berichte doch dann mal bitte was sich geändert hat, bzw. ob die richtige Menge drin war.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juli 2007)

hatte ich auf der ersten Seite ja schonmal angemerkt...das mit dem Öl bzw nicht vorhandener Einstellbarkeit...


----------



## Augus1328 (6. Juli 2007)

Hast Du auch was verändert? 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## MIBO (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo, leider kann ich an meiner Gabel auch keine Funktion der Druckstufe erkennen, weder HS noch LS. Den Ölstand habe ich bereits kontrolliert, welcher nicht grossartig vom Soll abgewichen ist. Ich habe beim wiederbefüllen penibelst auf die richtige Menge geachtet und auch nach dem Zusammenbau kein Unterschied zu vorher feststellen können.

Die einzigste Möglichkeit die funktioniert um die Einfederung zu verlangsamen ist über das Floodgate. Ist es aktiv und ich feder die Gabel schnell mit meinem ganzen Körpergewicht ein geht die Gabel merklich langsamer in die Knie und auch nicht mehr so weit. Ob das Floodgate technisch auch Jumps aushält weiss ich nicht, hab ich auch noch nicht probiert. Was nun?


----------



## fitze (8. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hallo, leider kann ich an meiner Gabel auch keine Funktion der Druckstufe erkennen, weder HS noch LS. Den Ölstand habe ich bereits kontrolliert, welcher nicht grossartig vom Soll abgewichen ist. Ich habe beim wiederbefüllen penibelst auf die richtige Menge geachtet und auch nach dem Zusammenbau kein Unterschied zu vorher feststellen können.
> 
> Die einzigste Möglichkeit die funktioniert um die Einfederung zu verlangsamen ist über das Floodgate. Ist es aktiv und ich feder die Gabel schnell mit meinem ganzen Körpergewicht ein geht die Gabel merklich langsamer in die Knie und auch nicht mehr so weit. Ob das Floodgate technisch auch Jumps aushält weiss ich nicht, hab ich auch noch nicht probiert. Was nun?



Wie weit federt deine Lyrik mit Floodgate? Bei mir geht dann fast nix mehr. So quasi Soft-Lockout.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MIBO (8. Juli 2007)

ähmm, mit meinem Körpergewicht bekomm ich sie dann ziemlich genau 7cm eingefedert ohne ca. 9,5cm. Druckstufe HS & LS komplett geschlossen. Floodgate 1 1/4 U geöffnet


----------



## fitze (8. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> ähmm, mit meinem Körpergewicht bekomm ich sie dann ziemlich genau 7cm eingefedert ohne ca. 9,5cm. Druckstufe HS & LS komplett geschlossen. Floodgate 1 1/4 U geöffnet



Hm, ich werd morgen nochmal testen gehen. Je nach Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Wie weit federt deine Lyrik mit Floodgate? Bei mir geht dann fast nix mehr. So quasi Soft-Lockout.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobi



Du kannst dein Floodgate auch einstellen, von ganz weich bis ganz hart


----------



## fitze (9. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Floodgate auch einstellen, von ganz weich bis ganz hart



Jap, das hab ich heute auch gemerkt


----------



## GerhardO (10. Juli 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Jap, das hab ich heute auch gemerkt



Dito!
Ist doch schön, immer wieder neue Spielsachen zu entdecken! 

HS und LS hab ich noch nicht testen können.

Gerhard


----------



## klaus_fusion (10. Juli 2007)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Du kannst dein Floodgate auch einstellen, von ganz weich bis ganz hart


 
Jupp. Kuckstu! in die Anleitung.  
Die von RS ist nämlich sogar gut. Kommt zwar nicht an die Fox Anleitungen ran. Ist aber wenigstens nicht so ein komplettschrott wie das manitou geraffel. - machstu! mit die Inbus!

Ich hab am Weekend an der LS und HS rumgefummelt. Ich merk auf alle fälle was. Ich habs jetzt so eingestellt dass er bei Stufen viel weniger wegsackt.  

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## fitze (10. Juli 2007)

klaus_fusion schrieb:


> Jupp. Kuckstu! in die Anleitung.



Anleitung lesen ist unmännlich!  Lieber dumm im Forum fragen...


> Ich hab am Weekend an der LS und HS rumgefummelt. Ich merk auf alle fälle was. Ich habs jetzt so eingestellt dass er bei Stufen viel weniger wegsackt.



Poste doch mal deine Einstellungen und Gewicht

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## klaus_fusion (10. Juli 2007)

fitze schrieb:


> Anleitung lesen ist unmännlich!


 
Ist dir beim Droppen nicht auch immer Zeitlang? Während der Airtime, mein ich. Da kann man doch während nem Superman-SeatGrab, zum Beispiel, super blättern...


----------



## Augus1328 (10. Juli 2007)

Klaus, hast Du heute Deine Pillchen vergessen  Oide Scherzkanone....


----------



## MIBO (14. Juli 2007)

bei mir gibt es Neuigkeiten:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3881828&postcount=1737


----------



## fitze (14. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> bei mir gibt es Neuigkeiten:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3881828&postcount=1737



Na das hört sich doch prima an. Könntest du mal kurz beschreiben wie du die Einheit demontiert, Öl aufgefüllt und wieder montiert hast? Und welches Öl hast du genutzt? 5er Gabelöl?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MIBO (14. Juli 2007)

Hab vor der Monatge sämtliche Schräubchen auf min, also nach links gedreht, dann lässt sich die Einheit leichter heraus ziehen.

Zuerst oben den Deckel der LS Druckstufe abschrauben, dazu ein 4mm Inbus nehmen und das Rädchen vorsichtig mit einer kleinen Rohrzange etc. festhalten. Schraube ist nicht fest, aber doch zu fest um das Rädchen per Hand zu halten. Übrigens die Schraube vom Floodgate nicht vergessen vorher herein zu drehen, da man so besser mit dem 4er Inbus herein kommt  
Danach lässt sich das kleine Deckelchen und das LS Rädchen abnehmen. Nun sitzt noch das blaue HS Rädchen obendrauf. Dieses ist mit zwei kleinen ca. 1mm !? grossen Inbus Madenschrauben an der Stirnseite befestigt. Diese um 180 Grad versetzt angeordneten Schräubchen beide etwas heraus drehen, dann lässt sich auch das blauen HS Rädchen abnehmen.
Nun benötigt man eine 24er Nuss und setzt diese auf den erschienenen Sechskant. Damit kann man nun die gesamte MC Einheit herausdrehen und zum Schluss eben heraus ziehen. Hat man vorher alles auf min. lässt es sich recht einfach heraus ziehen, war die Druckstufe geschlossen geht es eben etwas schwerer da erstmal das ganze Öl dran vorbei muss.

Das Öl entweder absaugen oder auskippen. Ziemlich genau befüllen kann man das Ganze mit Hilfe von Spitzen die es z.B in der Apotheke gibt. 
Ich habe derzeit 5W Gabelöl "Racing" von Motorex drin. Das sieht farblich genau wie das aus was auch drin war. Keine Ahnung ob das bei allen Marken so ist.
Zusammenbau in umgekehrter Reihenfolge.  

Die Anleitung hier ist nach bestem Wissen und ohne Gewähr, jeder schraubt auf seine eigene Verantwortung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (15. Juli 2007)

Meine Gabel geht Ende der Saison zu Canyon die sollen das richten, hab mit der LS und HS keine Probleme, hab mir aber auch mehr Veränderung erwartet.

MooN


----------



## fitze (15. Juli 2007)

MIBO schrieb:


> Hab vor der Monatge sämtliche Schräubchen auf min, also nach links gedreht, dann lässt sich die Einheit leichter heraus ziehen.
> 
> Zuerst oben den Deckel der LS Druckstufe abschrauben, dazu ein 4mm Inbus nehmen und das Rädchen vorsichtig mit einer kleinen Rohrzange etc. festhalten. Schraube ist nicht fest, aber doch zu fest um das Rädchen per Hand zu halten. Übrigens die Schraube vom Floodgate nicht vergessen vorher herein zu drehen, da man so besser mit dem 4er Inbus herein kommt
> Danach lässt sich das kleine Deckelchen und das LS Rädchen abnehmen. Nun sitzt noch das blaue HS Rädchen obendrauf. Dieses ist mit zwei kleinen ca. 1mm !? grossen Inbus Madenschrauben an der Stirnseite befestigt. Diese um 180 Grad versetzt angeordneten Schräubchen beide etwas heraus drehen, dann lässt sich auch das blauen HS Rädchen abnehmen.
> ...



Super, vielen Dank für die Anleitung  Mal sehen ob ich mich da vor Portes du Soleil noch dranwage.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## hithem (24. Juli 2007)

On my evolver when i turn the red button for the low speed setup i don't feel any klick, it just turn without klicking 
is it normal, does your do the same??


----------



## MIBO (24. Juli 2007)

yes it´s normal without klick


----------



## hithem (24. Juli 2007)

ok thanks you 
i ride free ride 
i have 30% sag the big with 100 psi and the little 70 psi, rebound 6 klick
the red button on position 3
10 klick the black button and i turned 2 times the little red

i dont really feel the change of setup about the black and red button


----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juli 2007)

*Hey Leute,

entweder habe ich absolut keine Ahnung vom Einstellen der Federelemente oder ihr benutzt euer Torque bzw. TFR  als Hardteil  * 




Ich besitze seit neustem ein TFR8 und habe bei *85kg Körpergewicht* folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen:

*Dämpfer Manitou ISX-6:*
*Hauptkammer: 110psi *

*Piggybag:**60psi*

Damit habe ich ca. 30-35% Sag !!!
Das ist für Enduro-Touren oder Freeriden ideal.
Keine Ahnung wieso ihr immer von euren 20-25%, teilweise sogar weniger als 20% ausgeht?



*
Kammervolumen: Stufe 3*
Damit habe ich bei heftigeren Trails und kleineren Drops einen guten Durchschlagsschutz (recht hohe Progression) erzielt.


Natürlich nutzt der Dämpfer den Federweg zu einem Großteil aus, aber das soll er ja auch. Ich will ja schließlich die Abfahrt genießen und nicht alles mit meinem Körper abfedern müssen, so als wenn ich ein Hardteil-Pilot wäre!

*Lowspeed-Druckstufe* habe ich relativ zu, so dass Pedalier-Einflüsse weitestgehend ausbleiben.
*0,75 Umdrehungen, von 2 möglichen Umdrehungen.*


*Die Highspeed- Druckstufe ist recht offen.
Erst ganz entgegen des Uhrzeigersinns und dann 8 Klicks zurückgedreht.*

So ist das Ansprechverhalten bei groben Geläuf ganz ok .

*Die Zugstufe beim Dämpfer habe ich von der langsamsten Einstellung aus gesehen 8 Klicks in Richtung schnell gedreht.* 
Ich glaube 24 Klicks ohne großen Widerstand waren möglich.

So federt der Dämpfer bei großen Absätzen, Wurzeln, Treppenstufen etc. nicht zu schnell wieder aus.


*Federgabel RockShox Lyric U-turn:*

*Die Lyrik hat die 82-91kg Stahlfeder eingebaut.*

*Die Zugstufe ist von der Schildkröte aus gesehen, 2 Klicks in Richtung Hase eingestellt.*
Bei mehr Klicks Richtung Hase, habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit sich nicht mehr fein dosieren lässt.

Zur *High- und Low Speed - Druckstufe* muss ich gestehen, dass ich bei großen Änderungen keine großen Auswirkungen gespürt habe.
Ich habe mir nun überlegt, dass ja die *Lowspeed - Druckstufe* das Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Stößen und beim Pedalieren beeinflusst.
Da ich beim Pedalieren keine all zu großen Einflüsse haben möchte, habe ich die* Lowspeed - Druckstufe erst ganz in Richtung Uhrzeigersinn und dann 14 Klicks zurückgedreht.*

Die *Highspeed - Druckstufe* bestimmt das Ansprechverhalten bei größeren Stößen.
Da soll die Federung sensibler arbeiten.
*Deshalb habe ich die Highspeed - Druckstufe erst ganz in Richtung Uhrzeigersinn und dann 3 Klicks zurückgedreht.*


Ich bin diese Einstellung mit dem TFR8 bisher nur auf meinen Haustrails gefahren - ohne Manual zu lesen - alles nach Gefühl eingestellt!
Bisher fühlt es sich sehr gut an.

Demnächst muss ich das mal im Bikepark genauer testen.
Kann sein, dass ich dann noch kleine Änderungen vornehmen werde.

*Was haltet ihr von meinen Einstelldaten?
Diese sind ja nun ganz anders, als die der meisten  Torque - Fahrer in diesem Thread! *

Bei Drücken jenseits der 140psi in der Dämpferhauptkammer habe ich das Gefühl, ich würde ein Hardteil fahren!
Damit würden meines Erachtens Enduro- und Freeride-Touren bzw. Bikepark nicht gerade viel Spaß machen!
Oder was fahrt ihr mit euren Torques?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juli 2007)

hithem schrieb:


> On my evolver when i turn the red button for the low speed setup i don't feel any klick, it just turn without klicking
> is it normal, does your do the same??




It's right, 
the lowspeed compression is working without "klicks"!


----------



## Trailhunter72 (1. August 2007)

Ich habe gestern noch ein paar kleine Ãnderungen am Setup vorgenommen:

Das Setup sieht nun wie folgt aus:

*Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyric U-turn*

*Negativfederweg: 	* 
wird bestimmt durch FederhÃ¤rte:		                                                                                        Feder ausgelegt fÃ¼r 82 â 91kg

*ZugstufendÃ¤mpfung:*
Ganz in Richtung SchildkrÃ¶te (langsam), dann 2 Klicks Richtung Hase (schnell)

*
DruckstufendÃ¤mfung:*

*Highspeed:* 
gegen Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag, dann 4 Klicks zurÃ¼ck​

*Lowspeed: *
gegen Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag, dann 8 Klicks zurÃ¼ck​
*
Motion Control / Floodgate:*
Aktiviert, gegen Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag, dann eine Umdrehung zurÃ¼ck



*DÃ¤mpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX-6:		*

*Druck in Hauptkammer: *
120 psi

*Piggybag â Volumen und Druck: 		* 
Kammerposition: 3
Druck: 80psi 

*Zugstufe:*
auf âlangsamâ drehen bis Anschlag, dann 5 Klicks zurÃ¼ck in Richtung âschnellâ

*DruckstufendÃ¤mpfung:*

*Highspeed: *
im Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag, dann 6 Klicks zurÃ¼ck​
*Lowspeed: *
im Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag, dann ca. 0,75 Umdrehungen zurÃ¼ck​


FÃ¼r Trails scheint dieses Setup in Ordnung zu sein.
Ob es auch fÃ¼r den Bikepark das Richtige ist, konnte ich noch nicht testen.
Wenn ich es im Bikepark ausprobiert habe, melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (2. August 2007)

Hi Trailhunter,

also ich hab im Hauptzylinder 180psi und im Piggy 160psi, jedoch ein Körpergewicht inkl. Ausrüstung von ca. 110kg. 
Das Ding federt wirklich bei der Einstellung nicht allzu toll....weniger Druck kann ich aber nicht fahren, da könnt ich mir gleich an ne Wippe zwei Räder dran bauen....Bin auch relativ ratlos.

Kannst ja mal von Deinen weiteren Erfahrungen berichten - werde vielleicht auch mal etwas weniger Druck versuchen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunter72 (2. August 2007)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi Trailhunter,
> 
> also ich hab im Hauptzylinder 180psi und im Piggy 160psi, jedoch ein Körpergewicht inkl. Ausrüstung von ca. 110kg.
> Das Ding federt wirklich bei der Einstellung nicht allzu toll....weniger Druck kann ich aber nicht fahren, da könnt ich mir gleich an ne Wippe zwei Räder dran bauen....Bin auch relativ ratlos.
> ...





Ich hatte beim ersten Probieren auch mal 130psi in der Hauptkammer und 120psi im Piggy.
Da kam aber Hardteil-Feeling auf und ich habe mich äußert unwohl auf dem Bike gefühlt - also schnell Druck raus.

Bei der Gabel erreichst du einen Anti-Wipp-Effekt durch das Einstellen des Floodgate. Die wippt dann sogar im Wiegetritt nicht all zu doll.

Der Dämpfer  wippt im Wiegetritt allerdings schon erheblich.
Aber wann fahre ich mit dem Bike denn mal im Wiegetritt?!
Ist ja eigentlich ein "Abfahrtsbike"  

Beim "normalen" Pedalieren habe ich zwar schon Einflüsse am Hinterbau, diese sind aber auch nicht soooo groß und durchaus zu verkraften.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal das Foodgate der Gabel einstellen!
Dann den Druck im Dämpfer reduzieren, sowohl in der Hauptkammer als auch im Piggy.
Versuchs mal mit 150psi in der Hauptkammer und 100 oder 110psi im Piggy.
Die Druckstufe könntest du eventuell härter einstellen.

Vor einem Durchschlag brauchst du keine großen Sorgen haben, wenn das Volumen des Piggy's auf 3 oder gar 4 steht.
Der Dämpfer nutzt zwar einen sehr großen Teil seines Hubs, ist aber bei dieser Einstellung gegen Ende sehr progressiv!
Solltest du allerdings bei einem Drop aus 50cm schon 90% des Hubs verwenden, würde ich die Einstellungen doch überdenken, bevor du dann einen 2m Drop machst und mir die Schuld für einen defekten Dämpfer gibst  

Also langsam rantasten  

Damit dürftest du zumindest Bergab mehr Spaß haben als vorher.
Du kannst ja mal berichten, wie sich die neuen Einstellungen bei dir auswirken und ob du besser damit parat kommst.

Wenn ich neue Erkenntnisse habe, werde ich sie natürlich hier posten.


----------



## Justus_Revolver (3. August 2007)

Sorry about English. 

I pretty much agree with ISX-6 setup with Trailhunter72, especially if you are riding pretty easy but rocky rootstock trails with no big drops or jumps.

My main cylinder pressure is 130 psi and in piggy I have 100 psi. Chamber volume setup is in position 3. High speed setup is relatively open, perhaps 4 clicks from fully open. Low speed setup is quite closed, less than 0,75 turns open from fully closed position. The rear end feels pretty sensitive and doesn't "bob" too much when pedaling because of LS and volume setups. With moderate rebound setting the rear doesn't "pack" in stairs etc. too badly either. 

Rear damper could be even better with smaller pressures but I'm afraid the uphill pedaling will be too hard. Also the front end would feel like too different pair since I'm having problems gaining enough SAG in the front. In Lyrik I have the standard springs and my weight with all riding gear is about 80kg. Still the SAG in Lyrik is only about 25% and I'm trying to keep the rear about in the same range (~25-30%). This one is measured with saddle offset 8mm frontwards. The front fork seems to be really difficult to adjust in order to get the same touch as in the rear end. Anyways, a lot of adjustments is one reason to ride more.

I'm pretty amazed about piggy pressures you guys have, isn't the maximum something like 175 psi, or have I misunderstood something?

Thanks for your advices anyway, guys.


----------



## Kurtchen (4. August 2007)

Hallo Torqueisten

Also ich kann auch nur sagen das ich mit 100 PSI (Kammerposition: 3)
im Piggy bestens fahre. Den Druck haben die Tester einer bekammten MTB Zeitschrift nach umfangreichen Testläufen auf empfohlen. So wackelt beim normalen Pedalieren nichts und beim Fahren auf dem Trail ist das Ansprechverhalten super 

In der Hauptkammer fahre ich bei einem Gewicht von ca.:90kg (mit Anziehsachen) 140 PSI, hier nutze ich den gesamten Federweg aus.
Das scheint also schon zu passen 

Die Zugstufe passe ich immer je nach Strecke an ich fahre hier bei unseren Trails aber immer mit geringer Zuckstufe, halt so das man beim fahren das Gefühl hat das Rad bleibt am Boden.

Low Speed habe ich offen High Speed 9 Klicks

---------------------------------------------

Die Lyrik habe ich mit einer Feder mit 91 kg wobei ich hier zur Zeit mit der Druckstufe Low- und Highspeed rumspiele, die optimale Einstellung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Ich habe teilweise das Gefühl das die einzelnen Klicks keinen großen Unterschied machen. Die Zugstufe passe ich wieder auf die Strecke an wobei ich im Mittel mit wenig Zugstufe fahre.

Gruß Kurtchen

Nach folgender Tabelle kann man sein Fahrweg schön an die Strecke anpassen (vorrausgesetzt man hat seine Grundeinstellung gefunden):


----------



## Trailhunter72 (7. August 2007)

Habe noch mal eine Frage zur Funktionsweise der Intrinsic - Dämpfung des Piggy beim Evolver ISX-6:

Mit dem Volumeneinsteller kann ich ja den Dämpfer mehr oder weniger progressiver machen.
Bei 4 soll er ja ganz progressiv sein!

Annahme:
100psi im Piggy und der Volumeneinsteller steht auf 1

Nun gehe ich hin und verkleiner das Volumen indem ich auf 4 drehe, 
dann müsste doch der Druck im Piggy steigen - oder?
Kleineres Volumen, bei gleicher Luftmenge = höherer Druck !?!

Ich stelle aber keine Druckänderung fest?
Woran liegt das?

Was mir auffällt, ist das der Volumensteller keinen Anschlag hat.
Ich kann von 4 weiter auf 1 drehen!

Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, dass ich mit dem Drehen der Schraube eine Membran verschiebe und so das Volumen verändere, dann wäre es doch unlogisch, wenn ich von 4 auf 1 weiter drehen könnte.
Die Membran springt doch nicht zurück auf große Volumeneinstellung, wenn ich von 4 weiter auf 1 drehe.
Schließlich ändere ich ja nicht die Drehrichtung, deshalb müsste die Membran ja noch weiter rein gehen und das Volumen verkleinern, bzw. nach Stufe 4 müsste doch eigentlich ein Anschlag kommen?

Wie ist das bei euch?

Liege ich mit meinen Überlegungen falsch?
Wenn ja, könnte mir jemand die Funktion richtig beschreiben?

Solange ich da Zweifel habe, traue ich der Progression nicht so ganz über den Weg und traue mich an höhere Drops nicht ran


----------



## GerhardO (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ja, mich gibts auch noch... hatte nur leider viel Urlaub... 
Mittlerweile hat das Rad seine Trail- und Bikeparktaufe hinter sich. Ich hab auch viel an den Federelementen herumgspielt, bin aber auch noch immer am ausprobieren, was denn nun am besten passt. Ich hatte ja für die Lyric Optitune bestellt. Diese harte Feder war im Bikepark von Vorteil. Auf dem Trail allerdings zu unsensibel, obwohl es rechnerisch vom Gewicht her passen sollte... Also, die harte raus und die weiche Feder rein. Passt sehr gut. Aber auch im nächsten Bikeparkbesuch hielt sich die softe Feder ganz wacker. Gut, ich bin ja auch nicht der Überdropper... 

Falls ich jemals ein entgültiges Setup finden sollte, werd ichs kundtun!

Apropos:


> Was mir auffällt, ist das der Volumensteller keinen Anschlag hat.
> Ich kann von 4 weiter auf 1 drehen!
> 
> Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle, dass ich mit dem Drehen der Schraube eine Membran verschiebe und so das Volumen verändere, dann wäre es doch unlogisch, wenn ich von 4 auf 1 weiter drehen könnte.
> ...



Trailhunter's Problem interessiert mich auch!

Viele Grüße,
der Ex-Pfadetänzer
Gerhard


----------



## Trailhunter72 (26. September 2007)

Es scheint so, als hÃ¤tte ich nun das "endgÃ¼ltige" Setup fÃ¼r mein TFR8 gefunden !  

Nach einigen Trail-Touren und einem Besuch im Bikepark, habe ich folgendes Setup eingestellt:

*Federgabel: Rock Shox Lyric U-turn*

FederhÃ¤rte:
                      		                                                                                        Feder ausgelegt fÃ¼r 82 â 91kg

ZugstufendÃ¤mpfung:
Ganz in Richtung SchildkrÃ¶te (langsam), dann 2 Klicks Richtung Hase (schnell)

DruckstufendÃ¤mfung:
Highspeed: im Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag (hart)
Lowspeed: gegen Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag (weich)

Motion Control / Floodgate:
Aktiviert, gegen Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag, dann 1 Umdrehung zurÃ¼ck




*DÃ¤mpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX-6:	* 

Druck in Hauptkammer: 
130 psi

Piggybag â Volumen und Druck:  
Kammerposition: 4 
Druck:100psi, 
aufgepumpt auf ca. 120 psi  (Druckverlust beim Pumpe abziehen)

Zugstufe:
auf âlangsamâ drehen bis Anschlag, dann 4 Klicks zurÃ¼ck in Richtung âschnellâ

Druckstufe:
Highspeed: im den Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag (hart)
Lowspeed: gegen den Uhrzeigersinn bis Anschlag (weich)



Bei meinen 85kg (ohne Rucksack) habe ich, bei diesem Setup, ein gutes Ansprechverhalten auf den Trails und trotzdem noch genug Druchschlagsschutz bei kleinen Drops und SprÃ¼ngen.
Allerdings aktiviere ich im Bikepark oder auf stÃ¤rker verblocktem GelÃ¤nde das Floodgate.
Dadurch wird die Gabel zwar etwas unsensibler, bietet aber trotzdem noch genug Komfort und verhindert bei Drops und hohen AbsÃ¤tzen ein zu tiefes Absinken / Durchschlagen.
Auf flowigen Strecken bleibt das Floodgate deaktiviert.

Der DÃ¤mpfer federt bei meiner Fahrweise auch nie mehr als 90% ein.
Das heiÃt, ca. 1cm vor Anschlag war bisher immer Ende.
Gute Progression  

GruÃ, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurtchen (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Volker

Ich kann dein Setup nur bestätigen bin nach langem testen auch mit den fast identischen Einstellungen unterwegs 


Gruß Kurtchen


----------



## stollenreiter (12. November 2007)

Hi,

ich fahre seit einer Woche ein Torque FR 9.0. 
Ich wiege 80 kg und habe im Moment folgendes Setup:

_(Alle angaben in Klicks ausgehend von Position komplett offen.)_

Federgabel: FOX 36 VAN RC2

Federhärte: Standardfeder, maximale Vorpsannung eingestellt
Feder ausgelegt für 70-82kg

Zugstufendämpfung:
8 Klicks (Standard)

Druckstufendämfung:
Highspeed: 3 Klicks
Lowspeed: 3 Klicks



Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX-6:

Druck in Hauptkammer:
150 psi

Piggybag  Volumen und Druck:
Kammerposition: 4
Druck:140psi,


Zugstufe:
18 Klicks

Druckstufe:
Highspeed: 23 Klicks
Lowspeed: komplett zu


Nach angaben der vorherigen Posts sollte ich ja eigentlich ein bedeutend weicheres Setup fahren, das war mir aber viel zu schwammig in Kurven und vor allem beim abspringen am Kicker.

Jetzt mein Problem:

Ab ca 80-90% des Dämpferfederwegs bleiben die Stollen des Hinterreifens am Umwerfer hängen. 

Beim einfedern machts dann immer: "brrrrrrrrrpp"

Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem? OK, die Big Betty is etwas dicker als der Fat Albert, aber daran kanns ja wohl nicht liegen.
Kann man am E-Type Umwerfer die Position verändern? Ich hab auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.
Nur aus diesem Grund mit mehr Druck im Dämpfer zu fahren halte ich für Schwachsinn.


----------



## stollenreiter (22. November 2007)

Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer ist gelöst. Er war einfach falsch montiert - - wurde von Canyon direkt repariert. 

Das Setup des Dämpfers ist auf Trails noch nicht optimal, aber ok.
Nur wie kommt ihr bitte mit 120 psi noch gescheit die Berge hoch???
Ich blas vor langen Anstiegen manchmal den Dämpfer auf 200 psi auf, dann kommt man gut hoch.
Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto die Berge hoch oder schaukelt ihr wirklich mit dem Torque bis zum Gipfel?


----------



## Trailhunter72 (22. November 2007)

stollenreiter schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer ist gelöst. Er war einfach falsch montiert - - wurde von Canyon direkt repariert.
> 
> Das Setup des Dämpfers ist auf Trails noch nicht optimal, aber ok.
> Nur wie kommt ihr bitte mit 120 psi noch gescheit die Berge hoch???
> ...



schön dass deine Probleme beseitigt sind!

Was die Uphillqualitäten angeht, muss ich sagen, das die Downhillqualitäten des Tourque FR bei mir im Vordergrund stehen.
Da ist es mir egal, ob der Hinterbau was wippt!

Aber abgesehen davon, weiß ich ja nicht, was für Berge du so hochfährst aber die meisten Anstiege in der Eifel schaffe ich mit meinem Setup trotzdem. 15% sind locker zu schaffen und das auch über ein 1-2km hinweg!
Notfalls Gabel runter, Floodgate aktiviert und bloß nicht in den Wiegetritt gehen   
Dann schafft man das auch mit 120 psi.


----------



## Luis72 (26. November 2007)

Hi,

apropo Big Betty und Torque:
ich möchte auch anstatt der Fat Albert die Big Betty auf mein T 8.0 draufmachen, und wenn ich mir den Umwerfer ansehe, dürfte das wirklich recht knapp werden.
Hat von den T8 Besitzern schon jemand hinten einen Big Betty dran? Kann ich mir die Big Betty kaufen oder streifen da die Stollen am Umwerfer?


Herzlichen Gruss
Luis


----------



## fitze (26. November 2007)

Es ist eng, aber es passt. BB wird ja auch serienmässig bei einigen Modellen montiert.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

stollenreiter schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer ist gelöst. Er war einfach falsch montiert - - wurde von Canyon direkt repariert.



Hab heut mein Bike bekommen ein 2007 Torque 9.0 , hab das selbe Problem mit dem Umwerfer das er schleift .

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man das selber richten kann , will das Bike jetzt nicht schon einschicken .

Wie bekommt man die Helzfeller Kurbel ab ?


----------



## thto (16. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Hab heut mein Bike bekommen ein 2007 Torque 9.0 , hab das selbe Problem mit dem Umwerfer das er schleift .
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären wie man das selber richten kann , will das Bike jetzt nicht schon einschicken .
> 
> Wie bekommt man die Helzfeller Kurbel ab ?



mußte heute auch nochmal wegen diesem problem nach koblenz,
mitarbeiter sind immer sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2008)

Du musst erst mal die Kurbel entfernen auf der Umwerfer Seite , einfach die schwarze Schraube solang raus drehen bis die Kurbel abgeht.Jetzt siehst du zwei Schrauben am Umwerfer beide lösen , wenn du auf die andere Seite schaust ist er einmal am Rahmen und einmal an einem halte Blech befestigt .Wo er am Rahmen befestigt ist einfach das silberne Gewinde teil rausdrücken und umdrehen damit das Loch nach vorne zeigt .
Nun muss man das halte Blech noch einwenig nach vorn drücken ,damit die Löcher wieder übereinstimmen. Dazu das Tretlager etwas lösen (mormalerweiß mit Spezialwerkzeug,geht auch mit Rohrzange und zum schutz einen Lumpen umwikeln)bitte rechts herum öffnen.Nun die Schrauben vom Umwerfer wieder reindrehen und anziehen und das Tretlager auch.Jetzt noch die Kurbel montieren und denn Umwerfer neu einstellen . Fertig 

Kann sein das die Kette jetzt einwenig streift ist aber halb so Wild ,besser als wenns dir denn ganzen Umwerfer zerfetzt .

Hoff man versteht es , bei mir hats gefunzt.


----------



## Luis72 (18. Februar 2008)

Damit die Kette nicht streift, braucht man doch nur das zweite Plättchen mit dem Gewindeloch nach oben zu richten. Bei mir funktionierts so.

Also das eine ovale Plättchen mit dem Loch nach vorne, und das andere mit dem Loch nach oben...

Herzlichen Gruss
Luis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gixer (26. April 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es was neues zum thema setup FR8?? 
Wiege 74kg und kriege das setup irgebdwie nicht hin.


thema reifen:
Fahre Muddy Mary 2,5 -funktioniert super!! 

Gruß Gixer


----------



## Trailhunter72 (26. April 2008)

Gixer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es was neues zum thema setup FR8??
> Wiege 74kg und kriege das setup irgebdwie nicht hin.
> 
> ...




Wie ist dein aktuelles Setup, womit bist du unzufrieden und was fährst du mit dem TFR 8?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. April 2008)

Kann nur über denn Evolver was sagen , hab ca 100 Psi in der Hauptkammer und im Pigybag Highspeed 3 klicks Lowspeed ne dreiviertle Umdrehung immer von ganz zu . Funzt super Wiege 72 kg Nackt hab nen sag von 2,8 cm vom Dämpferhub . Muss dazu sagen das ich viel Downhill und Freeride damit fahr weniger Touren und ich mag es schön soft .


----------



## metalfox (30. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mit der Gabel eigentlich voll zufrieden, meine hat eine super kennlinie, ein grossteil des federwegs wird ausgenutzt, doch aufgrund der guten progression hatte ich noch nie einen durchschlag. dabei ist das ansprechverhalten super sensibel. ich hab die feder für leichte fahrer drin, bin auch leicht (mit ausrüstung gut 70 kg) 
mit dem floodgate auf trails fahren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil dann ist das ansprechverhalten bei mir ziemlich unbrauchbar, ich glaube auch nicht, dass das floodgate fürs trail riden gedacht ist, ist doch eher die kletterhilfe. ich hätte auch die sorge dass es kaputt gehen könnte.

also nun aber zu meinem problem:
anders als bei der gabel passt mir die endprogression des evolvers nicht so gut. wenn ich ihn so weich wie die gabel einstelle, schlägt er bedeutend schneller durch bei stumpfen landungen von sprüngen oder steilen stufen auf downhill strecken.
nun binn ich aus dem volumeneinstellrädchen nicht ganz schlau geworden. weiss jemand, wie es genau funktioniert? bei mir gibt es bei jeder zahl ein click, also kann man es eigentlich nur zB über oder unter 4 eingestellt haben. aber was ich dann nicht verstehe, ist es wenn es zwischen 4 und 1 ist das grösste volumen(4) oder das kleinste (1)? ich hab es jetzt sicherheitshalber zwischen 3 und 4, aber wie gesagt bin ich nicht wirklich zufrieden mit dem durchschlagsschutz.

achja und der reifen ist nie an den umwerfer angekommen bei einem durchschlag, ich hab auch die big bettys drauf.


----------



## DaBot (31. Mai 2008)

Hab mein FR9 heute geholt, ab morgen werd ich tüfteln und mich mitteilen...


----------



## gonzo63 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi @all...

... hab mein Torque FR 8 jetzt seit etwas über zwei Wochen und probiere immer wieder. Ist doch echt gut, das es dieses Forum gibt und ich muß mich auch outen ... suche auch die ganze Zeit das Ventil für den Piggy-Bag ! Hab dann eben hier gelesen und nun hat es sich mir endlich gezeigt!
Werd mich jetzt mal genauer damit befassen und denke ich bekomme die richtig Einstellung, für mein Gewicht und den Fahrstil, hin.

Habe heute meine neue Feder, für die Gabel, bekommen und gewechselt. War leider, wegen falscher Angaben auf der Canyon-Page ne zu harte drin!

Also, ich fahre in der Gabel die weichste Feder, bis 63kg und hatte schon fast Sorge das die zu weich ist. Bin aber begeistert, passt und jetzt komm ich auch mal in den Genuss von mehr Federweg! Vorher war die Feder bis 82 kg drin und die hab ich bei nem Drop aus ca. 1m auf max. 110mm gebracht!

Ich selber wiege ca 63kg und fahrfertig komm ich vielleicht auf 67kg. Werd mich morgen mal an den Dämpfer machen und stell die Daten mal mit hier rein, kann ja jetzt auch den Druck des Piggys beeinflussen !

Gruß gonzo


----------



## metalfox (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab jetzt mal 20 psi mehr in das piggy- ventil gefüllt und jetzt ist der dämpfer merkbar progressiver. allerdings hab ich noch immer keinen grossen unterschied gemerkt bei der volumeneinstellung.


----------



## maddin80 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Will das Thema mal wieder was beleben!
Habe auch Probleme mit dem Evolver-Setup.
Habe hier auch, genau wie manch anderer erst das Piggy-Ventil gefunden. Bar mir waren ganze null bar/psi drin, ist das normal?
Ich welche Richtung muss ich denn drehen um die High-/Low-Speed-Druckstufe auf Anfang (soft ) zu drehen?

Gruß


----------



## stollenreiter (21. Januar 2009)

Hi

0 Bar im Piggy sind ganz und garnicht normal. Stand nicht sogar im manual, dass der Dämpfer kaputtgeht, wenn zu wenig Luft im Piggy ist? Wenn das Rad so von Canyon kam, würd ich mal bei denen anrufen...

Druckstufen werden soft, wenn du sie rausdrehst (gegehn UZS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo und Danke! Wie viel PSI oder bar sollen denn im Piggy sein? Ja, es wurde so von Canyon geliefert, man haben die einen Service!

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort!

Gruß


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2009)

ca. 90-100 PSI


----------



## maddin80 (21. Januar 2009)

Danke, werde dann morgen mal was nach pumpen. Wo soll denn das in der anleitung stehen?

Gelobt sei Canyon

Danke!


----------



## canyride (21. Januar 2009)

Denk´aber an den "Luftverlust" beim abziehen der Pumpe.

Grüße
Canyride


----------



## maddin80 (22. Januar 2009)

Danke, werde dann ein klein wenig mehr rein pumpen. Aber sag mal, die Luft die Entweicht, ist das nicht die Rechtluft im Schlauch der Pumpe die unter Druck steht?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Das kommt auf deine Pumpe an - bei ner guten stimmt das dann.
Wieviel psi hast du in Hauptkammer/Nebenkammer und wieviel Druckstufe fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyride (22. Januar 2009)

Ja so ist es - verfälscht aber die Anzeige an der Pumpe.
Mach´ 120 PSI laut Pumpe rein ergibt beim nachmessen 100 PSI.
Gruß


----------



## maddin80 (22. Januar 2009)

Also:

Gewicht: ca 83kg (inkl. Bikeklamotten)
Druck-Hauptkammer: 140PSI (Canyon voreinstellung
Druck-Piggy: 100PSI (Seit gestern, da vorher NULL drinnen war)

Von den weiteren Einstellungen habe ich noch nicht viel Ahnung, da das Torque mein erstes Fully ist!
Deshalb wollte ich ja weiter oben auch wissen, wie ich alles auf ganz soft stellen kann um mich vorzuarbeiten und bei Null quasi anfangen kann.

Gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2009)

Ich finds einfacher bei der Dämpfung mit "ganz hart" anzufangen, denn wenn der Dämpfer ein paarmal durchgeschlagen ist, ist er angeblich hin. 
Drop mal so aus 50cm - 1m ins Flat, da merkst dus schnell.
Die Relation der Luftdrücke ist bei mir ähnlich, ich bin aber bei 160psi für fahrbereit ca. 92kg (30-35% Sag, je nachdem wie man draufsitzt und das Wetter ist)..


----------



## maddin80 (22. Januar 2009)

Ok, werde dann bei hart anfangen und mich runterarbeiten. Sag bei mir ca 30%.
Also High-/Low-Speed-Druckstufe im Uhrzeigersin reindrehen um auf hart zu kommen.
Werde das aber erst am WE testen können, muss etwas weiter zum Droppen fahren.


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2009)

schau mal ganz am Anfang des Threads, da sind enige Dämpferabstimmungen, die schon ganz brauchbar sind.
SAG nicht unter 30% ehr Richtung 40% das ist ein Freerider! der braucht Negativfederweg! Je steiler du fährst desto mehr Negativfederweg weil das Hinterrad entlastet wird.

Zum Springen brauchst du recht viel Zugstufendämpfung, und Dämpfe Progression auf 4 damit dich der Bock nicht abwirft. Für Normale Trails Zugstufe etwas aufdrehen und Progression auf 2

Ein gutes setup braucht beim Evolver schon mehrere Tage fahren und ausprobieren.
Wenn er dann abgestimmt ist ist er aber ein Traum unter den Luftdämpfern
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## T.V. (22. Januar 2009)

canyride schrieb:


> Ja so ist es - verfälscht aber die Anzeige an der Pumpe.
> Mach´ 120 PSI laut Pumpe rein ergibt beim nachmessen 100 PSI.
> Gruß



Nein, sofern deine Pumpe ein Absperrventil hat sind auch 120 psi drin. Wenn Du dann die Pumpe erneut anschliesst gibt es natürlich einen Druckausgleich zwischen Kammer und Pumpe. Wenn nun die Kammer relativ klein ist, gibt es einen nennenswerten (meßbaren) Druckverlust aufgrund des Ausgleichs.


----------



## maddin80 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi!
@schappi:
Wenn Du Zugstufe schreibst, nehme ich an, das Du die High-Speed meinst?!
Zu Progression, Du meinst das Rädchen mit der Nummerierung 1 - 4?!

Danke, werde am WE mal reichlich testen!

Gruß


----------



## schappi (22. Januar 2009)

Du verwechselst da etwas Manitou hat die Farben von ZUg und Druckstufe genau umgekehrt wie FOX:
Der ISX6 Dämpfer hat Druckstufe high und Low speed aber nur eine Normale Zugstufe Die für das Ausfederungsverhalten zuständig ist, (hohes Gewicht= Viel druck= mehr Zugstufe). die sitzt dort wo das Füllventil ist, Druckstufe auf dem Piggy Back, Progression ist das rote Drehrad 1-4 am Piggy Back. Lies einfach mal die Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## stollenstecher (22. Januar 2009)

Und hier noch ein Evolver-Setup (Torque 9.0 2007, Grösse L):

Terrain: Wurzelige und teilweise ruppige Trails mit Jumps < 1m praktisch ins Flat. 

Fahrer: Grösse 185cm, Leergewicht 75kg, Kampfgewicht ~80kg

Setup:
Zugstuffe: ganz offen bis 1 click zu  (schnell)
Low speed Druckstufe: ganz offen bis 1 click zu (schnell)
High speed Druckstufe: ganz offen bis 1 click zu (schnell)
Hauptzylinder: 130-140 psi (bei stärkerer Beladung oder im Winter eher gegen 140, sonst eher gegen 130)
Piggy: ~120 psi und Stufe 1

Ergebnis: Sag etwa 30% vom Kolbenhub, fast vollständige Federwegsausnutzung und noch nie nen Durchschlag (zumindest keinen gefühlt)

Jetzt werden diese Einstellungen sicher einige wundern und man wird mir erzählen, dass das Rad mit dieser geringen Zugstufe und der geringen Dämpfung recht unruhig wird. Würd ich auch erwarten, is aber nicht so 

Ich hab eher das Gefühl, die Zugstufe könnte noch nen Tick schneller sein.

Hoffe es hilft jemandem...

... stollenstecher


----------



## schappi (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe exakt das gleiche Bike.
Bin allerdings schwerer als du und fahre 13 bar in der Hauptkammer.
Ich kann dein Setup nicht nachvollziehen für mich ist der Unterdämpft . Mit dem Setup springst du keine 1m (weisst du wie hoch 1 m ist) ins Flat ohne Durchschlag.
Was gibt dir das Gefühl das bei geöffnete Zugstufe immer noch zuviel Zugstufendämpfung da ist?
Bei geöffneter Zugstufe im Dämpfer und 13 bar Kammerdruck versucht mich mein braunes Pony nach den Springen abzuwerfen, weil der Dämpfer viel zu schnell ausfedert.
Wenn ich Springe drehe ich auch die Dämpferprogression auf 3-4 hoch.
Hat bei dir das Hinterrad noch nicht am Umwerfer Geschlifen in einer Kompression oder bei einer Landung?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenstecher (23. Januar 2009)

@schappi: Hmm, wenn Du 13 bar in der Hauptkammer fährst sind das ja fast 190 psi. Meine 130-140 psi entsprechen etwa 9-9.5 bar. Ich fahr also deutlich weniger Druck. Das könnte auch die Ursache dafür sein, dass ich weniger Zugstufe brauche weil ich ja auch weniger Federkraft habe.

Bei meinem alten Fully (Giant NRS) war ich mit geöffneter Zugstufe auch unterwegs wie auf ner Hüpfburg. So bald ein paar Bodenwellen da waren wurds hinten ziemlich unruhig und bockig. Da hab ich dann so weit zugedreht bis es gut war (musste auch ziemlich weit zu drehen).

Mit Evolver+Torque hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl eine stärkere Zugstufe zu brauchen. Wenn ich die Zugstufe auf 50% stellen würde, wäre ich bei Wurzelstücken sicher sehr schnell am Anschlag (müsste ich mal ausprobieren).

Ein Schleifen des Hinterrades am Umwerfer oder sonst wo hab ich noch nie bemerkt. Hab aber noch die Standardbereifung drauf (hab das Teil erst seit drei oder vier Monaten).

Viele Grüsse
                  stollenstecher


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2009)

Kann ja jeder machen wie er will, ich hatte jedenfalls das Gefühl, bei schnellen Rumpelwegen die Kontrolle zu verlieren ohne ausreichend Dämpfung (Bike hüpft rum, fährt eigene Linien).

Aber: zum einen ist die Dämpfung bei Kälte deutlich stärker. und zum andern gibt es möglicherweise deutliche Toleranzen wie stark die Dämpfung ist. Bei meinem ist die Hispeed Druckstufe ja erst kurz vor zu überhaupt spürbar, und die braucht man ja damit er nicht durchschlägt.
Zugstufe muss ja zur Gabel passen, und wenn die zu schnell rauskommt in langsamen verblockten Trails, liegts du schnell aufm Maul. Die EInstellung ist ja einfach und überall so beschrieben: Bike runter drücken soweits geht, loslassen, darf nicht abheben.


----------



## stollenstecher (23. Januar 2009)

Dass die Dämpfung bei Kälte deutlich stärker wird ist klar. Allerdings hält sich der Effekt bei meinem Evolver wirklich in Grenzen und ist kaum spürbar. Bei der Lyrik ist es dagegen wirklich extrem.

Anscheinend gibt es tatsächlich grosse Toleranzen beim Evolver (und evtl. auch anderen Federelementen). Mein Torque hebt bei voll geöffneter Zugstufe jedenfalls nicht ab wenn ich den Dämpfer komprimiere und dann loslasse. Vielleicht hab ich weniger viskoses Öl drin .


----------



## SouthRanger (24. Januar 2009)

Hat mal jemand einen Link zur Evolver Bedienungsanleitung oder diese in digitaler Form?


----------



## maddin80 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi!
Schau mal hier:
http://www.manitoumtb.com/productmanuals.asp

War heute meinen Evolver mal testen, nach dem ich Luft im Piggy hatte und auf 4 gestellt hatte, High-Speed voll drinne und dann mal schön aus nem Meter ins Flat. Ein traum!


----------



## SouthRanger (24. Januar 2009)

..da gehts schon los! Ich finde das Manual nicht! Der Evolver ist nicht gelistet... oder es ist mal wieder ein Anwenderproblem?


----------



## maddin80 (24. Januar 2009)

Habe auch gerade nochmal geschaut, der Evolver ist echt nicht drinne! :-(


----------



## SouthRanger (24. Januar 2009)

....lag den bei dir eine beim Dämpfer bei??? Ich habe meinen gebraucht erstanden und die ANleitung somit noch nie in Händen gehalten! Vielleciht gibts da wichtige Dinge zu beachten (max. Bar, Springen-auf -eigene-Gefahr-Warnung,...)


----------



## stollenstecher (25. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab grad meine Anleitung zum Evolver rausgekramt. Zur Einstellung findet man darin allerdings nicht sehr viel Information. Keine Gewichts/Luftdruck Tabellen oder ähnliches. Aber ich kann die Maximaldrücke für die beiden Luftkammern angeben:

Hauptkammer: bis 300psi (21 bar)
Piggy: 50-175psi (3,5-12 bar)

Änderungen am Luftdruck sollten immer mit voll geöffneten Druckstufen (Hauptkammer) oder Volumeneinsteller auf "1" (SPV Piggy) durchgeführt werden.

... stollenstecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SouthRanger (25. Januar 2009)

Aha! Na dann passt da noch jede Menge rein 

DANKE


----------



## excalibur7706 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute mein T FR8 2009 zusammen gebaut.

Spiele gerade etwas an den Federelementen . Gabel und Dämpfer sind noch etwas zäh.

Der Evolver quietscht etwas, wenn ich auf dem Bike stehe und wippe.
Ist das normal am Anfang, legt sich das? Die Lager habe ich bereits alle gefettet, keine Besserung.

SAG habe ich auch so gut wie keinen, wieviel PSI empfiehlt ihr so bei 75kg in der Hauptkammer und im Piggy?

Gruß

Excalibur


----------



## stollenreiter (29. Januar 2009)

Das mit dem quietschen hatte ich am Anfang beim schnellen ausfedern (zu wenig zugstufe). Hat sich aber mit der Zeit gegeben.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Januar 2009)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute mein T FR8 2009 zusammen gebaut.
> 
> ...



Hab dir dazu schon im anderen Thread geantwortet....

ergänzend dazu, hab ich vergessen....50 PSI in die SPV Kammer.


----------



## preacherman1978 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde heute bzw. morgen mein FR8.0 abholen. 

Ich möchte euch bitten doch mal eure aktuellen Setups zu posten. 
Alle Frühbesteller sollten mittlerweile ja Ihre Torques schon bekommen haben.

Wie habt ihr den Evolver ISX-6 und die 36 VAN RC2 eingestellt und 
das bei welchem Fahrergewicht?

Ich selbst wiege 90 Kilo, für die Gabel habe ich Optitune
bestellt, so dass die richtige Feder schonmal drin ist.




lg
preach


----------



## messerclub-illi (27. Februar 2009)

fuern daempfer ja bitte  (wiege auch 90kg  )

Gabel is doch lufti oder bin ich jetzt total verpeilt...... also sollte da keine feder drin sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Februar 2009)

warum schaut ihr euch nicht die ersten seiten an? da steht doch schon einiges. mir hat's jedenfalls gereicht.


----------



## preacherman1978 (27. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> warum schaut ihr euch nicht die ersten seiten an? da steht doch schon einiges. mir hat's jedenfalls gereicht.




Hi Mettwurst, ja da hab ich na klar auch schon gelesen. Nur ist da zb. von einer anderen Federgabel die Rede. Ich dachte halt das viele Ihr 2009er Modell schon bekommen haben. Ob FR 8.0 oder FR 9.0 ist dabei ja egal.

Je mehr persönliche Setups desto besser finde ich, so könnte man schöne Vergleiche ziehen.

lg
preach


----------



## maddin80 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Wer hatte denn schon Probleme mit seinem Evolver, meiner scheint Druck am Piggy-Ventil zu verliehren und suppt sehr stark. Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit Canyon bezüglich Garantie?


Gruß


----------

